# xroach for Apple's X11 Server



## chenly (Oct 5, 2004)

I have the xroach binary. How can I compile it to run under Apple's X11 server?


----------



## Viro (Oct 6, 2004)

If you have a binary, it's already compiled and you can't recompile it. You need to download the source and then compile it.


----------



## chenly (Oct 6, 2004)

Whoa! Stop the presses! I looked more closely at the folder (it was downloaded from the FreeBSD site) and it contains a "UNIX executable" file. This is not the binary. Won't this run in X11? If so, how does one execute it?


----------



## Viro (Oct 7, 2004)

You most probably can't since to my knowledge, FreeBSD doesn't distribute PPC code. FreeBSD binaries are normally compiled for x86 machines (i.e. PCs). You won't be able to run it on the Mac (which is PPC) unless you get the source code and compile it on the Mac.


----------



## chenly (Oct 8, 2004)

OK. I've got the xroach source code (I think). Does anyone know:

1.   How to determine for sure if this is the source code?

2.   How to compile the source code to run under Apple's X11 server?


----------



## Viro (Oct 9, 2004)

If it is a tar.gz file, open up terminal and go to the directory with the file. Type "tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz" without the quotes. Go into the directory that was just created by that command and look around at the files. If there are loads of .h and .c files, you've got the source code.

Getting it to compile is gonna be a real pain. There should be a README in the directory. Read it, and see if it tells you how to compile and install the software. Be prepared to spend a lot of time on it.


----------



## chenly (Oct 9, 2004)

This doesn't look as if it'll take much time; the build is as follows:

    To build:
      cc -o xroach roach.c -lX11 [-lsocketorwhatever] [-lm] [-l...]






The entire readme file is pasted below:

README 

    Xroach - A game of skill.  Try to find the roaches under your windows.

    Copyright 1991 by J.T. Anderson

jta@locus.com

    This program may be freely distributed provided that all
    copyright notices are retained.

    To build:
      cc -o xroach roach.c -lX11 [-lsocketorwhatever] [-lm] [-l...]

    Dedicated to Greg McFarlane.   (gregm@otc.otca.oz.au)

    Squish option contributed by Rick Petkiewizc (rick@locus.com)

    Virtual root code adapted from patch sent by Colin Rafferty who
    borrowed it from Tom LaStrange.  Several other folks sent similar
    fixes.


----------

